# In Tribute to the Jesus/Jose' and Numbers Threads...



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

(The title alone tickles me).  Ok, back to bidness...

What other stuff did your grandmomma or great-grandmomma have in her house?


And this has already been used...

Had to take the dream book pic down.  It wasn't gelling with the spirit of the Saints.

and this rather it was on a fan or hanging on the wall...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> (The title alone tickles me).  Ok, back to bidness...
> 
> What other stuff did your grandmomma or great-grandmomma have in her house?
> 
> ...



...oh, no you didn't!

Well, my great-grandmother use to use this:






And everytime I use to go over to her house, I use to knock over the can she used to spit it out in....uugggghhh!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...oh, no you didn't!
> 
> Well, my great-grandmother use to use this:
> 
> ...


 
Oooooooooh, mine too!!!! Honey, I would stay FAR away from the spit jar (a mason jar with a paper towel stuffed in it).  I used to think dang, that must really be good.  I hear it is the most bitter mess ever.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Oooooooooh, mine too!!!! Honey, I would stay FAR away from the spit jar (a mason jar with a paper towel stuffed in it).  I used to think dang, that must really be good.  I hear it is the most bitter mess ever.



My great-grandmother use to use her old Maxwell House Coffee can....uuuugggghhh, I use to hate having to clean up that mess...that's when Bounty came out, man..I was using the whole roll of it.....


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> My great-grandmother use to use her old Maxwell House Coffee can....uuuugggghhh, I use to hate having to clean up that mess...that's when Bounty came out, man..I was using the whole roll of it.....


 
In honor of you, Precious Wavy (i love w hen Shimmie calls you that).  I got you the ol' school ones too...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Here's mine...



Oh  man....you went back into the days wit that one

Ok, how about these:
















Now, top that!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> In honor of you, Precious Wavy (i love w hen Shimmie calls you that).  I got you the ol' school ones too...



Hahaha...remember that commercial? 

I love it when Shimmie calls me that too...luv it!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh man....you went back into the days wit that one
> 
> Ok, how about these:
> 
> ...


 
awww, shoot.  you calling me out now.   I'll be back... uhhh, looks like it's gone be just me and you in here tonight. KLB and Shimmie will come strolling in all late...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> awww, shoot.  you calling me out now.   I'll be back... uhhh, looks like it's gone be just me and you in here tonight. KLB and Shimmie will come strolling in all late...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Duplicate post.....   On my way Sweet Mocha and Precious Wavy...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> awww, shoot. you calling me out now.  I'll be back... uhhh, looks like it's gone be just me and you in here tonight. KLB and Shimmie will come strolling in all late...


Wait....hold up, I'm here  Whewwww! Whoa Daisy (ummm, dat's my hose's name...Whoa Daisy"). Geeeee you both are just too fast; I had to pull Whoa Daisy from the stall, saddle up and now I gotta catch up.  Whoa Daisy (heeeehhhhhhhehhhh) Easy girl. 

Okay, now that Ive got her settled with her meal bag... How about these?

http://www.verystrangeauctions.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/false-teeth.JPG

On the bedside table, errrrry night....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok....I'm having fun with the memories:





PF Flyers





Converses





Candy Necklaces





Blow Pops


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Wait....hold up, I'm here  Whewwww! Whoa Daisy (ummm, dat's my hose's name...Whoa Daisy"). Geeeee you both are just too fast; I had to pull Whoa Daisy from the stall, saddle up and now I gotta catch up.  Whoa Daisy (heeeehhhhhhhehhhh) Easy girl.
> 
> Okay, now that Ive got her settled with her meal bag... How about these?
> 
> ...



...awww...sookie, sookie now.  Shimmie don' came out with a bang....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Remember 'pop-beads' those huge marble sized pearls that connected with each other, that you could pop in and out to any size you wanted?


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Duplicate post.....  On my way Sweet Mocha and Precious Wavy...


 

Oooh, I lubs me some Shimmie!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Wait....hold up, I'm here  Whewwww! Whoa Daisy (ummm, dat's my hose's name...Whoa Daisy"). Geeeee you both are just too fast; I had to pull Whoa Daisy from the stall, saddle up and now I gotta catch up.  Whoa Daisy (heeeehhhhhhhehhhh) Easy girl.
> 
> Okay, now that Ive got her settled with her meal bag... How about these?
> 
> ...


 
OH SNAP, Shimmie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Remember 'pop-beads' those huge marble sized pearls that connected with each other, that you could pop in and out to any size you wanted?



Oh, yes....I remember those.  Wow, I forgot about those...I use to love them.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...awww...sookie, sookie now. Shimmie don' came out with a bang....




Hey, remember getting our hair washed and then we had to sit still while whe got our hair greased with this...




Kept our hair on theme....."Nice & Wavy"


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...*awww...sookie, sookie now*. Shimmie don' came out with a bang....


 
I just said this very thing to KLB at 8:19.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Remember Mary Janes....





Mighty Mouse





Kool-Aid






Luv it!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://whats_for_dinner.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/pots.jpg


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Oooh, I lubs me some Shimmie!


 And I love you too, darlin' 

 And I love Precious Wavy 

 And I love Angel KLBoo 

You my 'girls'.....

And we's in trouble........always cutting up in here. 

Hey. Wanna meet my huzzband?

http://www.postersultan.com/posters/buckwheat_otay_littlerascals1a.jpg

Ain't he cute?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey, remember getting our hair washed and then we had to sit still while whe got our hair greased with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, yes Shimmie.... I use to love that smell and the smell of


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> http://whats_for_dinner.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/pots.jpg




...girl bust out with the Jean Nate!!!  A lady at church gave me a bottle of this last year!!!

I still use Crisco girl and that cast iron fryin pan...nothing like frying Chicken wings in those pans and making some cornbread...oh yeah


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> And I love you too, darlin'
> 
> And I love Precious Wavy
> 
> ...




...yes, he is adorable!!!

I wuv you too, girlie!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

My hair regime....perfect roller set.  

http://www.vaiden.net/buckwheat.jpg

Hey it worked!  Brown paper bags cut up in strips and twisted in our hair, made somes serious Shirley Temple curls....

But ain't he cute is this picture.  I love  Buckwheat.  He was always on my grand mom's TV.   Now I gotta find Stimey and Alfalfa and Farina.

Hmmm, why were they all named after oats.  Now I gotta feed Whoa Daisy again....


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...girl bust out with the Jean Nate!!! *A lady at church gave me a bottle of this last year!!!*
> 
> I still use Crisco girl and that cast iron fryin pan...nothing like frying Chicken wings in those pans and making some cornbread...oh yeah


 

uhhhh...she wrong for that! In the new millenium???   Did she give DH this:


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, yes Shimmie.... I use to love that smell and the smell of


 Yes!  Ultra Sheen was a 'step up' for us.  It cost 25 cents more...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> uhhhh...she wrong for that! In the new millenium???  Did she give DH this:


My dad wore old spice and my grand dad had this...






Aqua Velva After Shave...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> My dad wore old spice and my grand dad had this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
my FIL still wears Old Spice. It smells soo good on him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> uhhhh...she wrong for that! In the new millenium???   Did she give DH this:



She a old lady...that stuff is still the "scent" for her

Old Spice smells good...I still love that stuff

Remember this:





Hai Karate was a cologne out back when I was a little girl.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> She a old lady...that stuff is still the "scent" for her
> 
> Old Spice smells good...I still love that stuff
> 
> ...


That Hai karate commercial was hilarious. A little too racey too. 

I'm closing out with this one. 

We finally arrived when these first came out...A boot sized cell phone...






Ever watch movies from the 90's and you see the suave detectives  use one of these during a speed chase. 

I'll be back tomorrow. I love you Darlin's  Be blessed and have sweet sleep. 

I thank God for giving us the joy of the Lord. We need to have joy and laughter on this side of the forum. We may be wild but the Lord still have our hearts and rules and reigns within. 

Sweet sleep, Precious Wavy, Sweet sleep Sweet Mocha, Sweet sleep Angel KLBoo. Sweet sleep and sweet joy to all who read this thread. For you too are much loved...indeed your are. 

Come on 'Whoa Daisy'.... Let's saddle up and mosey on home.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> That Hai karate commercial was hilarious. A little too racey too.
> 
> I'm closing out with this one.
> 
> ...



...I do remember that phone...huge!

Goodnight to you and "Whoa Daisy'.......between 'Whoa Daisy and Lachen' I'm starting to think they are real....oh, and Boo too!

Goodnight all!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> .........................still lachening!


Girl, where were you last night?  I wanted to introduce you to my horse, "Whoa Daisy"   

Missed you...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie, I sho hpe you cleaned up after Daisy.  KLB was out after a millionaire last night. Don't tell Boo.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Goodnight to you and "Whoa Daisy'.......between *'Whoa Daisy and Lachen' I'm starting to think they are real....oh, and Boo too*!
> 
> Goodnight all!


 
They are real.



Shimmie said:


> Girl, where were you last night? I wanted to introduce you to my horse, "Whoa Daisy"
> Missed you...


 
Man I hate I missed this fun! I was at a business meeting.




Mocha5 said:


> Shimmie, I sho hpe you cleaned up after Daisy.  KLB was out after a millionaire last night. Don't tell Boo.


 
Hush up Mocha!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> They are real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Shimmie, I sho hpe you cleaned up after Daisy.  KLB was out after a millionaire last night. Don't tell Boo.


Oops, Sweet Mocha, her name 'be' "Whoa Daisy" :rofl3:  And she's a 'lady', she's pottie trained and knows how to use 'Charmin'.   She 'be' a good horse.  

Look, I had to ride in here fast, cause when you and Precious Wavy, said that me and KLB would be coming in all late and stuff,  (Yeah  I heard you two talkin'....Uh-huh' ).   Well, I knew I had to 'saddle up', cause at home I have 'dial up' and I had to move fast.   You saw me riding in like Dale Evans and the Lone Ranger....





Did you know that I can ride like this, here in Harlem New York?  You know how it is trying to drive a car in New York City.  Impossible!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> They are real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice to Sweet Mocha...

Was KLBoo at the meeting?


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait, Shimmie!  Don't tell me that you and Whoa Daisy riding on the streets of Harlem!!!  If so, I'm hopping on the 1/9 RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Be nice to Sweet Mocha...
> 
> Was KLBoo at the meeting?


 
She claims she was at a meeting for her business.   Don't worry about her.  She'll be trying to be my friend later on.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Oops, Sweet Mocha, her name 'be' "Whoa Daisy" :rofl3:  And she's a 'lady', she's pottie trained and knows how to use 'Charmin'.   She 'be' a good horse.
> 
> Look, I had to ride in here fast, cause when you and Precious Wavy, said that me and KLB would be coming in all late and stuff,  (Yeah  I heard you two talkin'....Uh-huh' ).   Well, I knew I had to 'saddle up', cause at home I have 'dial up' and I had to move fast.   You saw me riding in like Dale Evans and the Lone Ranger....
> 
> ...



...oh my goodness!!!  Hysterical and classic!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> They are real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You right...I sawry....love you!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Wait, Shimmie! Don't tell me that you and Whoa Daisy riding on the streets of Harlem!!! If so, I'm hopping on the 1/9 RIGHT NOW!!!!


Here I am....waving to you    Hey Sweet Mocha...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...oh my goodness!!! Hysterical and classic!


  Here she comes....flying by.    Hi Precious Wavy....Love you....Sweet Mocha too...Angel KLBoo.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Be nice to Sweet Mocha...
> 
> *Was KLBoo at the meeting*?


 
Naw....I sho was prepared and dressed for him just in case he showed up.



Mocha5 said:


> She claims she was at a meeting for her business.  Don't worry about her. *She'll be trying to be my friend later on.*


 
You make me sick!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Naw....I sho was prepared and dressed for him just in case he showed up.


 
Awwwww, he'll be at the next one, pumpkin.   



klb120475 said:


> You make me sick!


 
Ummmmm,   Now the two of you, be nice girls.  Be nice


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

I :heart2: all of you.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, he'll be at the next one, pumpkin.
> *Ummmmm,  Now the two of you, be nice girls. Be nice*


 
See Mocha, you don went and got us in trouble. You always starting sometin.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> See Mocha, you don went and got us in trouble. You always starting sometin.


 Behave and give each other a hug and no more fussing. 

Or else no cake and ice cream for desert.   

Love you ... all.  

Sweet blessings and Sweet Sleep.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Naw....I sho was prepared and dressed for him just in case he showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> *You make me sick!*


 
Just like I said...she was texting me at 1 oclock. Talking bout let's pray (crying, voice trembling, nose running- in my head).  Then 6 hours later she was talking about let's praise Him.  Couldn't pay somebody to take her...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

Prophetic dreams, ladies.  Shoot even Nice done went to sleep on me.  Hmpfh, I am the Lone Ranger in here.  "HI, HO, SILVER!!!!" I'm going to bed.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> http://whats_for_dinner.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/pots.jpg


I am proud to say that I STILL Have my grandmomma's cast iron skillet and I use it FAITHFULLY!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Here's mine...


 

Shoot thats in my house right now lol


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Shoot thats in my house right now lol


 
You gotta small tv sittin on top of it?


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> You gotta small tv sittin on top of it?


 

Nope we got a cable box and pictures on it...still works...apparently in my fam we keep old things...my godmomma has a microwave from 1979...definetly was not born then but this tv and that microwave are the two most consistent objects in my life lol


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't forget this






and this


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

And this


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Don't forget this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
8 TRACK!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> You gotta small tv sittin on top of it?



...and don't forget the hanger for the antenna.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> And this



Oh man.....you bust out with the wooden spoon and fork on the wall....now, that's a good one, crlsweetie...good one!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh man.....you bust out with the wooden spoon and fork on the wall....now, that's a good one, crlsweetie...good one!


BOTH grandmomma's and Great-granny had these on the walls!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> BOTH grandmomma's and Great-granny had these on the walls!



...and my momma had them on hers, right in the kitchen too!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2008)

Remember these ugly things.  Scared me to pieces when I'd see them in my auntie's closet or when a lady in Church wore one and was sitting in the pew in front of me.    

http://www.mildreds-antiques.com/images/Best_stone_martin_scarf_greg.jpg


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Remember these ugly things. Scared me to pieces when I'd see them in my auntie's closet or when a lady in Church wore one and was sitting in the pew in front of me.
> 
> http://www.mildreds-antiques.com/images/Best_stone_martin_scarf_greg.jpg


Eww, My granny had gotten rid of hers by the time I came along!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

My great granny had one of these, she would tear us up with that backscratcher!





And this country straw hat.  I hated when she wore that thing!





And the house coats!  Except their's was always 10 times louder!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I am proud to say that I STILL Have my grandmomma's cast iron skillet and I use it FAITHFULLY!


 

Ohhhh I'm jealous!  Ima have to "borrow" my momma's.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> My great granny had one of these, she would tear us up with that backscratcher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NOT the HOUSE COAT!!!  Dang, you got some goods ones.  I think you're in lead.  Gotta come back and top you!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Remember these ugly things. Scared me to pieces when I'd see them in my auntie's closet or when a lady in Church wore one and was sitting in the pew in front of me.
> 
> http://www.mildreds-antiques.com/images/Best_stone_martin_scarf_greg.jpg


 
Another, "oh snap!'  They were pretty scary.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Nope we got a cable box and pictures on it...still works...apparently in my fam we keep old things...my godmomma has a microwave from 1979...definetly was not born then but this tv and that microwave are the two most consistent objects in my life lol


 
Too funny!  You just keep yo stuff, Blessed.  They'll prolly be worth some money one day.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> NOT the HOUSE COAT!!! Dang, you got some goods ones. I think you're in lead. Gotta come back and top you!


Girl I had two granny's and a great grandmommie!   I wish I could find a pic of a plastic covered sofa!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to hate this smell on my granny.  I would give my right arm to smell this on her right now!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Girl I had two granny's and a great grandmommie! I wish I could find a pic of a plastic covered sofa!


 
Girl, I already looked. Can't find one. 

ETA: The Sulfur 8...naw...how could I forget that one.  Ok, you gotta stop and let me think.  You cheatin' now.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Girl, I already looked. Can't find one.
> 
> ETA: The Sulfur 8...naw...how could I forget that one. Ok, you gotta stop and let me think. You cheatin' now.


Sorry!  I get these ideas in my head.  Imma find that pic of plastic covered furniture!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Sorry! I get these ideas in my head. Imma find that pic of plastic covered furniture!


 
If...you...find... that...plastic...covered...couch...It's gonna be a (dang, where's the fight smiley)?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 21, 2008)

Please Help me out...  I can't find pictures of these....

*  My grannie always had the rolled down stockings with the little or big knot where she 'tucked' them to stay up on her legs.  

*  Crochet Doillies on the sofas and the guest chairs. 

*  The coca cola bottle with the 'sprinkler' top; she used this to dampen the clothes she was ironing.  (before steam irons were popular)

*   Those heavy round tables that used to be on the side of the sofa.  They had the large footed legs.  These were excellently crafted and strong wooded tables.

*    The old fashion 'China Closet' where she displayed her cystal glasses and good dishes.

*   The old fashioned 'wash board'.  It had the aluminum ridges that she would scrub the clothes on.  

Thanks angels.  I don't know how you precious angels are finding these pictures.   I have a headache trying to search for them ... 

Love to each of you....


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> If...you...find... that...plastic...covered...couch...It's gonna be a (dang, where's the fight smiley)?


Aww sookie sookie now!! CHALLLANNNNNGEEEEEE!
I can find most anything on the internet. Wait till I get home tonight!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Please Help me out... I can't find pictures of these....
> 
> * My grannie always had the rolled down stockings with the little or big knot where she 'tucked' them to stay up on her legs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> If...you...find... that...plastic...covered...couch...It's gonna be a (dang, where's the fight smiley)?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here ya go.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

I know e'rbody had a jar of Pickled Pigs Feet in their cupboards....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know e'rbody had a jar of Pickled Pigs Feet in their cupboards....


 

Of course!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> If...you...find... that...plastic...covered...couch...It's gonna be a (dang, where's the fight smiley)?


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here ya go.....


 

HA! N&W beat both of ya'll!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Aww sookie sookie now!! CHALLLANNNNNGEEEEEE!
> I can find most anything on the internet. Wait till I get home tonight!


 
That's the EXACT smiley I was looking for!  How you gone find it AND post like 10 of 'em.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Please Help me out... I can't find pictures of these....
> 
> * My grannie always had the rolled down stockings with the little or big knot where she 'tucked' them to stay up on her legs.
> 
> ...


 

Yep at all of the above.  I think you're in the lead now.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


>


 
Ol' show off.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Ol' show off.


Love ya girl!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here ya go.....


 
That's it Wavy.  (Think I'm gonna start using Wavy since your season is changing and stuff).  I see you with yo hi-tech siggy and stuff.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> HA! N&W beat both of ya'll!


lachen tattle tale!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know e'rbody had a jar of Pickled Pigs Feet in their cupboards....


 
OH SNAP!!! NOT THE PICKLED PIG FEET!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


>


 

Now...you...KNOW...that's....da...wrong..plastic!!!Your grandma wouldn't put nothing that loose and saggy on her furniture.  Girl, that's a sandwich bag. 

On another note, looks like Sweetie is official.  She's been in this thread cutting up all day...shoot...worse than KLB.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> HA! N&W beat both of ya'll!


 

Uhhhh...you ain't post not a nane pic.  Oh yeah, you can't see 'em at work.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Love ya girl!!!


 

Love you too, Chica!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Love you too, Chica!


 
What about me??


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> What about me??


 
I love u!
(tattle tale!)


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I love u!
> (tattle tale!)


 

Awww....thank u!!! Luv u too!!

ETA: hold up playa I just saw dat white typing!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I love u!
> (tattle tale!)


 

Girl, she's a tattle tale AND a big ol' baby. I might have to fly to Memphis when she has this surgery.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Awww....thank u!!! Luv u too!!
> 
> ETA: hold up playa I just saw dat white typing!



Girl, you know I am just playing with you!!!!!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Girl, she's a tattle tale AND a big ol' baby. I might have to fly to Memphis when she has this surgery.


 
You coming for real?:crazy:


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> You coming for real?:crazy:


 

oooooh, you silly.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> oooooh, you silly.


 
So you coming?


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I got you all beat. . .






A picture of my great-grandmother (who we call Madear)

sitting on a plastic covered chair

lace doily on the side table in the background

plastic tablecloth on her dining room table

and privacy beads still hanging from the day they were put up in the 70's


I love her though. . . isn't she beautiful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> HA! N&W beat both of ya'll!



that's right...I's know how to beat folk


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> I got you all beat. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....Ha!  You did beat us, you got the real deal picture, wit grandma and e'rthang.....

Girl, I forgot about them there beads.....my momma use to have them, but longer, between the livingroom and diningroom.  Those were the days!

And yes, your grandma is beautiful...she reminds me of my grandma and great-grandma!

ETA: Um, what tribe are you?

I'm seminole.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH, SHE'S GORGEOUS!  I wanna kiss her!!!  And I wanna bite the baby!


(Clearing my voice)  The OFFICIAL winner of the In Tribute to Thread is 
Starr!!!!


(And the crowd goes crazy!!!!!!!!!)
:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> that's right...I's know how to beat folk


 
awww shucks..you startin to sound like her!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH, SHE'S GORGEOUS!  I wanna kiss her!!!  And I wanna bite the baby!
> 
> 
> (Clearing my voice)  The OFFICIAL winner of the In Tribute to Thread is
> ...



:bouncegre:bouncegre....yay...well deserving!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> awww shucks..you startin to sound like her!



I know right....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> awww shucks..you startin to sound like her!


 
It took me a minute to catch this one! 

**Hush up Mocha.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> It took me a minute to catch this one!
> 
> **Hush up Mocha.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I was like who is "her". She starting to sound like who? Who dey talkin bout*?.......awww...me.*


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....Ha! You did beat us, you got the real deal picture, wit grandma and e'rthang.....
> 
> Girl, I forgot about them there beads.....my momma use to have them, but longer, between the livingroom and diningroom. Those were the days!
> 
> ...


 

I'm Choctaw and Blackfoot.


----------

